# What Words come into your mind when you see these adorable dogs



## GoogyDoggy (Apr 30, 2007)

I can only post 4 photos here please click the thumbnails to view more pictures of these lovely dogs.


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

*I love Chows... I got my first one a few weeks ago. She's soo intelligent.. here's a couple pics of her, she's 12 weeks. 
*


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

They are so cute but I have to say I am lazy, I see lots of grooming! They look so happy all of them.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

wow that's a lot of fur. aww! they are toooo tooo adorable! 

lizabeth, your chow is just too cute! he looks like a big peice of furball i would just love to squeeze


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Im not a big fan of chows, I dont really like their shape and all the fur, but those one are cute!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Those photos made me make high pitch squeaky noises. So cute!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

When I was looking into possible breeds, I briefly considered the chow. They have the look I like. 

However, I'm just not a huge fan of their personalities. The pups are cute, but they are not a dog for everyone.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

When i was 14 i got to close to a chow at my friends house and it attacked me, ripped my thumb almost off and put a nice scar on my stomach..so im not to much of a fan of them... but the pup is cute.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Somehow I think these may not be the words that Googydoggy was hoping for.


----------



## allaman (Apr 30, 2007)

i try and remind myself that it is the owner and not the breed, but i have had several experiences with chows that were less than pleasant. then again, all of my pit experiences have been very positive and most people are afraid of pits.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've probably mentioned this before but, during a discussion about some pit bulls in need of rehoming, a vet tech friend told me she'd rather be in a room-full of pit bulls than alone with a single Chow Chow.


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> When I was looking into possible breeds, I briefly considered the chow. They have the look I like.
> 
> However, I'm just not a huge fan of their personalities. The pups are cute, but they are not a dog for everyone.


*What is it about their personalities that you don't like? ..Just wondering. *


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

*Aggressive chows are caused from not being raised right.... like not getting socialized properly.. People seem to think of them in a negative way because of it. ...My chow has a great personality, and the breeder she comes from has nothing but chows with wonderful temperaments. ...So don't think of the chow chow as a mean aggressive dog... It is true that it's the owner that causes it.. They can be great dogs just like any other breed.. ..My sister has a pit bull that's wild and crazy out of control... but I know that's only because she doesn't take care of him...She NEVER takes him out to get any exorcise, or socialization... *


----------



## pug_person (May 1, 2007)

Fluffy!cute Cuddly


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

"Holy Grooming bill, Batman!!" That's what crossed my mind and then "cute and cuddly"


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> "Holy Grooming bill, Batman!!" That's what crossed my mind and then "cute and cuddly"


You got my laugh of the day award, thank you. 

To the OP, your dog is beautiful.


----------



## vizslamomma (Apr 22, 2007)

SOOO CUTE!! The words that come to me are- furball, and photogenic!!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I prefer a very friendly, easily trained dog. 

I wanted a dog that I could easily introduce to all of my friends, and not worry that they would growl, snap, or be alouf.

I wanted a dog that would gladly take "punishment" from children that they don't know well, and not show a mean bone. 

I wanted a dog that I could do obedience work with more easily then what I could with a chow. 

I wanted a dog BREED with fewer health problems in general. 

I wanted a dog that would more easily accept my authority as a brand new pet owner. 

So, I chose the keeshond, because in general that's what they are. They are wonderful, loyal and friendly pets to everyone. Yet, Orchid still guards my home. 

She LOVES kids, she will let strange kids to anything to her and just lick them the whole time. She wags her whole body! 

Keesies are sort of the "unknown" obedience dog. They're the 13th most intelligent dog, and smarter and more trainable then some retrievers. 

I feel like I got the best of all worlds with my dog. I just don't think the chow chow could have given me that.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Too cute. Could you post some pix of him sleeping?


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

Chow pups are cute, but the adults don't have the personality type that I like. The few adult chows I have met were very aloof with strangers, and didn't like children.

I don't know if it was the owners fault, or just the temperament that chows have.

The pups in the picture are indeed very cute.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

The dogs are so cute, but honestly, the first thing I thought of when I saw the pictures was the movie 'grumpy old men'. Don't ask me why, I usually don't even attempt to understand the workings of my mind.


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> I prefer a very friendly, easily trained dog.
> 
> I wanted a dog that I could easily introduce to all of my friends, and not worry that they would growl, snap, or be alouf.
> 
> ...


*Your keeshond sounds a lot like my chow. She's very sweet, friendly, I've never heard her growl, very playful, loves all kids, welcomes strangers who come into our home. She's also probably the easiest dog I've ever had to train, & I've had a lot of dogs. The two breeders she came from, all their chows are just as sweet as she is. Also, chows are a generally healthy breed, with the exception of being somewhat prone to hip dysplasia, as are most breeds. *


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

LeRoymydog said:


> Too cute. Could you post some pix of him sleeping?





















*And here's a couple older pics...*


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lizabeth said:


>


Oh my Goodness - this pic is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Honestly, I'm glad that worked out for you. 

I just prefer my keesies. From what I understand, the chow puppy personalities will change drastically when they become an adult. Hopefully, your puppy will remain the same super friendly puppy that he/she's always been. 

I have never met an outgoing chow adult. Most seem aloof, or slightly aggressive, even at the dog shows. Every keeshond I met was like, "WOW MY NEW BEST FRIEND!!!!!!!!!" Maybe somehow I just met the best of the keesies, and the worst of the chows. I don't know. 

I actually went to several dog shows to see many kinds of dogs before I found the keesies. I met lots of chows and tons of other breeds. 

I had a great time meeting people and doing my homework.  

I'm sure with the right amount of socialization, your chow will become a good adult. 

Don't mistake me, I'm not saying they're bad dogs. I don't want you to feel like I was out to make them seem that way. You asked why I didn't choose to own and show chows, and you got my answer. I'm sorry that you didn't seem to like it very well. 

If it makes you feel any better, I made the same conclusions about Shar Peis, Akita Inus, Korean Jindos, Shiba Inus, the German Wolfspitz, the American Eskimo, Huskies, Malamutes, German Shepherds, and Shetland Sheepdogs. 

(I loooove spitz breeds)

Keeshonden really just fit what I was looking for to a T. Looking back, I've never had a second thought about them, and I'm probably hooked for life.  

If you feel that way about chows, then that's awesome! Everyone should have a favorite breed that they feel passionately about. Not every breed is for every person.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Weezy woo wow what an amazing dog . Really gorgeous.


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> Honestly, I'm glad that worked out for you.
> 
> I just prefer my keesies. From what I understand, the chow puppy personalities will change drastically when they become an adult. Hopefully, your puppy will remain the same super friendly puppy that he/she's always been.
> 
> ...


*Actually, them being aloof with strangers is one of the things that attracted me to the chow..I prefer that I have seen some outgoing adults though. ..Either way, I'm sure she'll turn out good, since her parents are so sweet (& I'm socializing her).. ..anyway, I'm glad you found the right breed for you *


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

I want to hug them and kiss them and squish them!


----------

